

Atomic batches in Cassandra 1.2 - labria
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/atomic-batches-in-cassandra-1-2

======
Aykroyd
This seems like a nice addition. I would love to see conditional writes
eventually as well. I wonder if cassandra ends up evolving into something that
looks kind of like a database. It's definitely taken some steps in that
direction before this. I haven't read the paper yet, but Google's spanner
gives me hope that at some point in the near? future I won't have to worry
about the details of consistency myself anymore.

~~~
itp
_I haven't read the paper yet, but Google's spanner gives me hope that at some
point in the near? future I won't have to worry about the details of
consistency myself anymore._

That's a pretty concise way of expressing why we started building our product
here at FoundationDB (<http://foundationdb.com/>). We're building a
distributed key-value store with ACID transactions precisely so that
developers building cool projects can stop worrying about all of the ins and
outs of maintaining consistency by hand. If you'd like to give it a try,
please feel free to sign up for our alpha -- it's just a quick form on our
website (<http://foundationdb.com/#get>) and then you're welcome to download
the software and check it out.

